# X-rays during post op



## CWISNER (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if x-rays are covered under the post op period? Since the the E/M visit is covered we don't collect a copay, but if the x-rays aren't covered; should we collect the copays?


----------



## KateW (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes you can bill for X-rays during the post op period they are not included in the global fee for surgery. As for collecting copays for X-rays it depends on the patient's insurance plan whether or not they require copays on diagnostic tests. Usually they don't, but occasionally you will find one that does charge copays.


----------



## kandigrl79 (Jul 2, 2008)

I previously worked for a large orthopedic practice and I agree with KateW 100%.


----------

